# The World of Short Buildings #14



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The World of Short Buildings Series*

 Part 1  |  Part 2  |  Part 3  |  Part 4  |  Part 5  |  Part 6  |  Part 7  |  Part 8  |  Part 9  |  Part 10  |  Part 11  |  Part 12  |  Part 13  |


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

... there's something really random about this post ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Concrete Stereo said:


> ... there's something really random about this post ...


It is meant to be a compilation of photos from my global travels. So it does seem a bit incoherent, but I intended it to be a contrasting mess.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

why does the shanghai expo building say Cuba???


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

You sure those Toronto pics weren't Markham or some far flung suburb?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

minneapolis-uptown said:


> why does the shanghai expo building say Cuba???


Shanghai Expo consisted of pavilions from many countries. Each country could furnish their own, or set up shop in a joint pavilion.



HipHopCanada said:


> You sure those Toronto pics weren't Markham or some far flung suburb?


Taken in Vaughan.


----------

